# Christmas and New Year in Tala / Paphos



## thejohn32 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi

Well most know were moving out in November, but my wife is getting those last minute moving nerves and the latest worry is that Christmas and New Year there wil be nothing going on and we will be stuck in the house on our own in Tala.

I am pretty sure that Tala will have something on for the festive period and failing that not far away. Anyone remember from last year anything going on?

What is the usual Expat way to celebrate Christmas and New Year and is anyone from Tala?

Thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We usually get together with a few friends and have Christmas dinner in a restaurant .
Last Christmas we went to Gustoso. It was very good value for money and very good food. I am sure you can book a table at one of the very many places that do Christmas dinner. Very likely one of the Tala eateries will do something over Christmas. The Vatouthikia (Something like that)which is between Kamares and the baths of Adonis does a great Christmas dinner if you have huge appetites


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

From what I remember you have quite a young child so I would suggest calling some of the hotels to see what they have planned and events or activities for young children so he/she is also festive (happy). Try to get in touch with Kathy from the Mums group too since you would make friends quickly there with other parents that may have suggestions. 

Restaurants are kid friendly in Cyprus, but if you have wiggly ones like us we always felt a bit rushed so added child friendly activities always helped. We always spent Christmas day with family so I can't offer a specific place for that day.


----------



## thejohn32 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi. Thanks for the replys. We kinda know we have to wait till we get here and see for ourselves what is happening Over that period. 
We do have a three year old daughter, but as long as there is music she will dance away quite happy. And aslong as there is a bar daddy will be happy too.


----------

